# Maroon Dam fishing & red claw



## fishing4bass

The red claw are starting to come on at Maroon Dam. Caught some massive ones this week, just off the bank at Camp Lake Fire. The fishing was consistent too. Should be a good Bluefin comp this year. Only two weeks away. New bonus category for yaks too.


----------

